# Was this an AMF Hawk and if so which one?



## tomhawk1 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been told that my bike was an AMF and also a Team Murry.  I purchased it at a Western Auto between 1979 and 1981.  It did not have any stickers on it that I can remember.  I had pulled to head tube sticker off as a kid and don't remember the make.  The head tube thru off several people that have looked at it because it is 5in.  Also, it came with a welded kickstand. Right now I have a friend working on the tube for the seat, trying to straighten it out.  The seat and post were lost when I took it out of storage.  I am rebuilding the bike for my 9yr old and it has been striped down to be powdercoated back to the black.  The 5 spoke mags are Lester.  The serial number on the head post reads as follows: HC1066352 and on the left rear frame is another number C82241 and below that number is 2764.


----------



## tomhawk1 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Parts*

Also looking for the black pads and Wald 7111 pedals to replace during the rebuild.  Any ideas.  Looked on ebay at the over 4,500 items and could not find either.  Found some Mongoose pedals that were close but no matching pads.


----------

